# Newbie with a mac needs advice on a cutter



## lharmon (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am a newbie and hoping you can help direct me. I am looking to buy a cutter, it can be used, but I am hoping to find something that is mac compatible. I need all the advice I can get, and any direction would be most appreciated.
Thank you!
Linda


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

lharmon said:


> Hi everyone. I am a newbie and hoping you can help direct me. I am looking to buy a cutter, it can be used, but I am hoping to find something that is mac compatible. I need all the advice I can get, and any direction would be most appreciated.
> Thank you!
> Linda


Hi Linda,
I have a Macbook and an inexpensive PC laptop I use to run my cutter. Most cutters have a mac software version that will run them. Unfortunately there is not much support for mac on the forums. A lot of cutters are designed to run on com ports, which mac was never meant to do. There are adapter cables available for USB to com port, they are most commonly known as keyspan adapters. Some cutters only have USB connections, others may have multiple ways to connect them. 
I am pretty sure I could use my Mac with the cutter set up I have, but have never tried it. I have a USCutter Laserpoint 24 with an adapter cable for USB to com port with a prolific chipset built into it. There is a driver for the cable for Windows and Mac.

Hope I didn't overwhelm you, but I'm glad I decided to go with Windows to run the cutter. All my files on the Mac are saved in Adobe format, which is easily read by my Adobe programs on Windows 7.

Hopefully someone else who is successful with running a cutter with a mac will chime in.


----------



## lharmon (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi JV,

Thanks for the reply. I have been looking at the Laser Point and from the forums at US Cutter as well as here, it seems it could be connected to a Mac. No one has really gone through the connectivity steps with it from what I can see so far. I just want to know that whatever I decide to buy will work.

How long have you had your LaserPoint? Are you satisfied with it? Any problems with purchasing from US Cutter? I am hoping to do paint masks, t-shirt transfers, decals and such. What is the smallest letter size you can create with the LP and can you use scraps.

Sorry for all the questions. I really appreciate your input.

Thanks,
L


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

lharmon said:


> Hi JV,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have been looking at the Laser Point and from the forums at US Cutter as well as here, it seems it could be connected to a Mac. No one has really gone through the connectivity steps with it from what I can see so far. I just want to know that whatever I decide to buy will work.


I have heard of people using Signcut Pro to run the LP 24 on their macs with a keyspan adapter. Have you searched the mac support board at the USCutter forum Mac Users Board


lharmon said:


> How long have you had your LaserPoint? Are you satisfied with it? Any problems with purchasing from US Cutter? I am hoping to do paint masks, t-shirt transfers, decals and such. What is the smallest letter size you can create with the LP and can you use scraps.
> L


I have had the LP for about 3 months, after sorting out a few communication issues, I am very satisfied with it. Now that it's set up properly I can cut as small as I want, and cut scraps, just have to adjust cut speed slower to do fine text. I had no problems with USCutter, some people have reported minor customer service issues. I purchased the LP24 to cut t-shirt transfer vinyl and to contour cut. There is a little bit of a learning curve to set up files to contour cut, but only takes me about a minute now to do it.
I have some spare time today, I will see if my Macbook will run the cutter and let you know.


----------



## lharmon (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks again JV for your input. On your LaserPro, did you get the stand with it? Are there advantages to having it as opposed to not having it? 

I'll do some checking on the software. I was also thinking of getting the Flexi Starter software as US Cutter states it is necessary to do contour cuts.

If you have the time to tinker with the Mac setup, that would be awesome. I was just wondering if the keyspan adapter would slow things down in the connectivity side of things. Odd that you couldn't just set it up using the usb... Did you purchase direct from USCutter? I noticed they sell the Laser Pro on Ebay as well. Other than price, I wonder if there are advantages to either. So many questions...


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

lharmon said:


> Thanks again JV for your input. On your LaserPro, did you get the stand with it? Are there advantages to having it as opposed to not having it?


At first I thought I did not need the stand, but won ebay auction for LaserPoint with stand. Thought I would store it in case I needed it. I was going to put the cutter on my large desk, but soon saw it's just to big! I was so glad I had gotten the stand with it. The cutter sits on it's stand right next to my desk, so it's very handy. Also the stand has a vinyl roll holder built into it, a very necessary item if your cutting vinyl.


lharmon said:


> I'll do some checking on the software. I was also thinking of getting the Flexi Starter software as US Cutter states it is necessary to do contour cuts.


 This is incorrect info. The LaserPoint 24 comes with SignBlazer in full trial mode (Windows only) and a one year subscription to Signcut Pro (Mac and Windows). SC Pro supports contour cutting. You can download a free trial for SC Pro from their website to check it out and see if you like it. https://sote.signcutpro.com/webservices/trial/public/ 


lharmon said:


> If you have the time to tinker with the Mac setup, that would be awesome. I was just wondering if the keyspan adapter would slow things down in the connectivity side of things. Odd that you couldn't just set it up using the usb... Did you purchase direct from USCutter? I noticed they sell the Laser Pro on Ebay as well. Other than price, I wonder if there are advantages to either. So many questions...


I got the LaserPoint to run with my macbook with the supplied USB cable. The keyspan adapter is not required. The software drivers that come with the cutter did not have the mac drivers on it. Had to go to the FTDI support site to get correct drivers. The driver is actually a com port emulator for the mac USB port. Some pros and cons with the mac version of SC Pro, but the contour cut feature works fine. 
The only difference between buying on ebay or their site is the warranty. 90 days from ebay, one year from their site.
Let me know if you decide to buy the LP24, I can help you set it up on a mac. What mac model and OS are you using?


----------



## lharmon (Dec 12, 2009)

> Nvr2Old said:
> 
> 
> > At first I thought I did not need the stand, but won ebay auction for LaserPoint with stand. Thought I would store it in case I needed it. I was going to put the cutter on my large desk, but soon saw it's just to big! I was so glad I had gotten the stand with it. The cutter sits on it's stand right next to my desk, so it's very handy. Also the stand has a vinyl roll holder built into it, a very necessary item if your cutting vinyl.
> ...


I am using a Mac Pro 266 hz on Leopard. Haven't upgraded to Snow Leopard yet and won't for awhile. Another machine I am considering is the Roland GX 24. It's used, but it's double what I would pay for the LP24, and with the economy the way it is, maybe it would be better to get my feet wet before taking a dive. If I go with the LP, I'll be sure to let you know. 

You have been a world of help and I really appreciate it. Thank you JV. Do you have a web site? What type of work do you do?


----------



## lharmon (Dec 12, 2009)

> I got the LaserPoint to run with my macbook with the supplied USB cable. The keyspan adapter is not required. The software drivers that come with the cutter did not have the mac drivers on it. Had to go to the FTDI support site to get correct drivers. The driver is actually a com port emulator for the mac USB port. Some pros and cons with the mac version of SC Pro, but the contour cut feature works fine.


Thank you for going through all that trouble. You have been most helpful.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

lharmon said:


> I downloaded the software but didn't install it yet. I'm still wondering if I could use it within Illustrator as I see there are plugins available that might allow me to do that. I used Corel Draw years ago, but use Illustrator on a regular basis. It's my comfy zone.


I also use Illustrator, the plug in for Windows is awesome. It's CS4 compatible, It adds a "send to signcut" command to the file menu inside Illy. It opens SCP and imports the file and is ready to cut. Drawback I found with Mac is the plug in exports the file, but does not open and paste file into SCP. You must then open Signcut, then choose "import" to be able to cut. Minor issue but inconvenient now that I am used to the way the plug in operates in Windows.


lharmon said:


> I am using a Mac Pro 266 hz on Leopard. Haven't upgraded to Snow Leopard yet and won't for awhile. Another machine I am considering is the Roland GX 24. It's used, but it's double what I would pay for the LP24, and with the economy the way it is, maybe it would be better to get my feet wet before taking a dive. If I go with the LP, I'll be sure to let you know.


I wouldn't be in a hurry to upgrade to Snow Leopard, just makes for more compatibility issues (IMHO) 
I wanted a GX 24 when I was looking for a cutter. Settled on the LP24 and have no regrets. If you are concerned with Illustrator plug in's and Roland read this thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t72828.html 


lharmon said:


> You have been a world of help and I really appreciate it. Thank you JV. Do you have a web site? What type of work do you do?


I'm retired from the auto business. Working on starting my new t-shirt business and will start building a web site soon. It was so difficult for me to sort through all the info when I first started out. Glad to be able to help someone else out now. Good luck with either way you decide!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

lharmon said:


> Hi everyone. I am a newbie and hoping you can help direct me. I am looking to buy a cutter, it can be used, but I am hoping to find something that is mac compatible. I need all the advice I can get, and any direction would be most appreciated.
> Thank you!
> Linda


Hi Linda,

I'm a Mac user running a Summa 30 inch cutter w/MacSign Cut software.  

This thread may be helpful:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t71734.html



> I have been looking at the Laser Point and from the forums at US Cutter as well as here, it seems it could be connected to a Mac. No one has really gone through the connectivity steps with it from what I can see so far.


Regarding the Laser Point from US Cutter that you're interested in - if it's the Laser Point 24, it's USB and you just plug and play, literally. From there, make sure the Mac-based cutting software you use can see and talk to the cutter and you're ready to use it. That's it. Don't make it difficult if it doesn't need to be. 

Also, the Laser Point 24 comes with Signcut Productivity Pro. I really like the SignCut X2 product and I'm currently running the Productivity Pro demo for the Mac OS. I am considering a 1 year license to replace my MacSign Cut software and Kimon is extremely supportive of the software over at the US Cutter forums.

One more thing - I too agree with JV to hold off on upgrading to Snow Leopard if you don't have to. If you must though, make sure the cutting software is compatible before doing so.

Post back if you have more questions!!!


----------



## bigduke1022 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a macbook and use it to run my Roland Stika. Since I was a student at the time that Adobe CS4 came out, I was able to purchase that for $20 and it works well with my Mac and Stika. I had to download a plug-in for the Stika to work, but I have not had any problems. I am able to cut directly from Illustrator.


----------



## lharmon (Dec 12, 2009)

bigduke1022 said:


> I have a macbook and use it to run my Roland Stika. Since I was a student at the time that Adobe CS4 came out, I was able to purchase that for $20 and it works well with my Mac and Stika. I had to download a plug-in for the Stika to work, but I have not had any problems. I am able to cut directly from Illustrator.


Thanks BigDuke. Good to know there aren't any issues with CS4. I use the suit religiously. I am hoping the cutter that I get will be 24 inches. Love to get a Roland, but I don't think my pockets will allow it.


----------



## lharmon (Dec 12, 2009)

AdriaticBlue said:


> > Hi Linda,
> >
> > I'm a Mac user running a Summa 30 inch cutter w/MacSign Cut software.
> >
> ...


----------



## damitenin (Apr 29, 2010)

hello, I'm a newbie too, and I just read through this thread and was wondering if Linda or anyone had any updates on how the Laser Point 24 is working with Mac 0s 10.5 and Illustrator CS4. From what I've read, as a beginner, I'm looking at the US Cutter MH-Series because it seems the most affordable with a wider cutting size. Does anyone have experience with those? I'll take all the guidance I can get. Thanks!


----------



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

i'm on a macbook pro intel core 2 duo and using CS3 Illustrator. There's an illustrator plugin that came with my Roland GX-24 software. Just follow the steps and you won't get lost.


----------

